# songs that *sparkle* !



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

sparkle! heh :blush:

we hear it a lot..."sparkle"...thrown around to describe the top end performance of tweeters. "hey man, your ride has great sparkle!" - or - "darn, this car just lacks sparkle."

so!

if one were trying to fine tune their tweeters, what might be some good recordings with ample amounts of sparkle to listen for?

because we all know everyone loves the sparkle, right?!.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Dire Straits - Love Over Gold.


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

sheryl crow- favorite mistake


----------



## ParkDaddy (Sep 30, 2015)

Whenever I'm testing out new headphones or speakers, I love playing Headlock by Imogen Heap. There's so many things going on in that song.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

Just the two of us - Bill Withers


----------

